# [suche] FU (1Phasig) 0,37kw



## veritas (1 Januar 2010)

Hi,

suche FU wie *MICROMASTER 440 Siemens o.ä .

Eckdaten:
**0,37KW 0-650Hz
Input 230V
Output 23 A  0-650Hz

Bitte Angebote per pn.

LG
*


----------



## ExGuide (2 Januar 2010)

Suchst Du wirklich einen Umrichter mit 5,3 kVA Nennleistung bei 370 Watt und einer Maximalfrequenz von 650 Hz?
Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen.... :s7:


----------



## gravieren (2 Januar 2010)

Hi

*>Output 23 A 0-650Hz*
Soll warscheinlich 2,3 A  0-650Hz heissen.


----------



## veritas (3 Januar 2010)

Danke, gut
aufgepasst.


----------



## elektro_hirs (26 Januar 2010)

*Hätte ich meld dich mal*

Hallo 
Ich hab einen FU 0,37kW von Danfoss bitte melden wenn Interesse ist OVP
FG Elektro Hirs


----------



## Phillip (27 Januar 2010)

Ich hab nen 0,55KW von Lenze. Man braucht bloß den Strom begrenzen.


----------



## edergut (23 April 2014)

hallo, ich hätte 2 lenze frequenzumrichter vector 8200 mit 0,55kw (input 1x230V output 2x230V)
mfg


----------



## online (23 April 2014)

Guckst du Datum des Posts!


----------

